
Betting on BeyondCorp and Chromebooks - pquerna
https://www.scaleft.com/blog/betting-on-beyondcorp-and-chromebooks
======
strtuphackr1337
> Like most tech companies, we’ve deployed Apple Macbook Pros to our employees
> from the start.

Most tech companies? Really?

Maybe in the Silicon Valley echo chamber, but out in the real world Windows is
still the widely deployed standard. Even in the < 20 person shop where I work
I had to fight to get a Macbook Pro.

~~~
ajslater
In the SF Bay Area, MBPs are the standard.

You're almost certainly correct about the wider world.

